# New Ford Diesel!



## jdoub12 (Apr 3, 2010)

I now have my first Diesel truck!!! also my first 3/4 ton...

It's a 2002 F250 70,000 miles (mint)xysport
the big turbo too!

What kind of plow do you guys think would work well on this?
and what kind of upgrades might I consider? Do I need springs?
Front GAWR 5200

The plow would be for small jobs..

Thanks for any ideas!:waving:


----------



## jdoub12 (Apr 3, 2010)

I also need suggestions for tires...


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

jdoub12;1042399 said:


> I also need suggestions for tires...


Nice truck. If your looking for a set of good all around tires get a set of cooper STs I have been very happy with mine. They will push a lot of snow.


----------



## chasity2682 (Sep 10, 2009)

if your just doing Small jobs i would go with a 7 1/2 Ft western ( thats what I like) Boss is another name that is really good I am thinking about buying one next. 
As for the tires go to tirerack.com they list all tires that fit your truck and give peoples personal rating on them. I picked up a set of michelin LTX A/T2. Very expensive but they have an amazing tread life.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

NICE truck. On a full size truck I would go with a 8ft (which every brand has good dealer support in your area) I like boss. Have any more pics of the exhaust? looks a little weird... sorry lol
Robert


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

If that is a short bed you can easily put an 8' blade on there. That should be the smallest you put on there if you plan on plowing for business use


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

nice truck! is that your wife taking the pics? shes got some muscles boy dont make her mad!


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Bfg all terrain for tires


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Nice truck.
It will handle an 8 1/2 foot v-blade with no problem. 
Dont waste your money on a straight plow-JMO. 
Consider Bridgestone Duellers Revo.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

You could put a 9'2 on it


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 12, 2009)

Western ultamount I would go 8' just to keep the snow away from the truck better than a 7'6" and cooper S/T tires. Nice truck!


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

I have Toyo open country on my Ex, they are 6 ply and have worn great. 
I wouldn't get anything smaller than an 8ft blade, i have an 8ft western and wish i would have got the 8'6, when fully angled the 8ft leaves a little for the tires especially when doing near curbs and such.

BTW nice truck. There are tons of upgrades for your truck. Did whoever put that exhaust on there not put a filter and chip on with it?
if not i would get some kind of chip and intake on there asap.


----------



## Elite Property Services (Oct 28, 2008)

Very nice and clean truck!


----------

